# Peeler headed to the Raps...



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Raptors after...Peeler ???*

http://www.tsn.ca/nba/news_story.asp?id=48729

all i can say is, Nooooooooo

and if going through with that (lyndsay's contract determination), then why not Rafer! i want Alston back!

we want Alston, we want Alston, we want Alston!

skip's much better then Peeler at this point, and less of a cost, why not give him a shot at the PT here, he deserves it, and he actually wants to be here!

Williams/Alston=Nice


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i didn't read the article but i really hope this isn't a serious target for the raps. having mo pete and jeffries backing up carter should be more than enough. we need a backup pg, not a sg.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

IMO, Peeler would be a bad pick-up. I wish Rafer was re-signed, but the new coach wants to "slow it down". Rafer would be an ideal back-up PG, as he showed last year, but he won't be given another chance.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Rafer won't be back. I would love to see him back with the Raptors next year, but I have just about given up all hope on that front 

If the Raptors signed Peeler, I assume that means they are ridding themselves of Hunter as well (they'll probably just waive him). If you think of it that way, Peeler for Hunter, I think its a good move.


----------



## billybob05 (Jul 21, 2003)

IMO,Hunter is better than Peeler. Hunter has the abillity to get 20 but is just inconsistant. 9 points a game off the bench backing up A.W. is pretty darn good. 

Peeler got around 7 points a game while starting for the T'Wolves. Also Hunter is way better playing the 1 than Peeler.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Havent seen this here but it is, then I apologize...

link 

Pretty good move in my opinion...We basically improve Hunter with Peeler...Solid move by GG


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I am a real fan of Peeler's! I love this move by the Raptors!      

Peeler is the kind of player that can pretty much play either the point of off-guard positions. He is a great shooter and is quick off the dribble. Another excellent move by Glen!

For those who don't remember Peeler was traded by the Twolves earlyer this offseason in a trade that sent Joe Smith and Anthony Peeler to Milwaukee in return for Sam Cassell and Ervin Johnson. He was then waved by the Milwaukee Bucks, and became a free agent.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Ehh.... Peeler's an extremely streaky shooter.... and he's a shooter - another thing we DONT need on our team. At least he makes less money than Hunter, so I guess it's good from that perspective.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

the raptors are gonna set the record for most lefthanded players on a roster. i think that's what grunwald is trying to do.

now i understand. 

but seriously, i agree with skywalker. i don't see why the raptors (think they) need another shooting guard. individually, peeler is probably an upgrade on hunter, but for the *raptors*, we just don't need him. we certainly need hunter (or skip- or any point guard at all) more than we need peeler.

hopefully GG will prove me wrong.

peace


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> the raptors are gonna set the record for most lefthanded players on a roster. i think that's what grunwald is trying to do.
> 
> now i understand.
> ...



Two reasons 

1) Vashon Lenard is probably on his way out to another team, even after a good year.

2) Vince Carters ability to STAY healthy for the WHOLE season. 

Lenard is probably on the way out, the raps need another guy who can come off the bench and provide a scoring punch. They also need a guy who can step in and play either guard spot. This guy must also have enough defense to start at those spots if needed. Peeler can do this.

Vince is probably a healthy chap by now. he'll probably play quite well if he is recovered and has regained his hops. But to sustain this over the whole season is not a guarantee. I think this is insurace, in that sense. I also think that peeler is better than hunter .... JUST, barely. Peeler is still quite surprisingly athletic, can can the trey and can do everything pretty well, of the bench.

People sometimes forget this guy averaged 17ppg, before wally came, in the games he started. Ofcourse he is a different player now. I still think he is ALOT better than Vashon Lenard. I just dont like lenards game. They say lenard can play D. I dont see it. He looks like a spot up shooter period to me, who is over paid. 

Peeler is a vet who understands the game alot more than any guard on that raps team. Skill wise obviously he is not that great. But he understands the game and most importantly understands what it takes to win.

Oh and yes they should have re-signed Skip... oh well go to atlanta skip, they are missing a floor general


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

the next raptors dell curry.. and i loved dell curry.


----------



## chan_icon (Jun 22, 2003)

peeler is a recovering alcoholic... Great for the team lol.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

_"Timberwolves Vice President of Basketball Operations/General Manager Kevin McHale announced today that the team has acquired guard Sam Cassell and center Ervin Johnson from the Milwaukee Bucks for forward Joe Smith and guard Anthony Peeler."_
He's not a free agent, he got traded to the bucks


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

> He's not a free agent, he got traded to the bucks


He was waived by the Bucks making him a free agent.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> _"Timberwolves Vice President of Basketball Operations/General Manager Kevin McHale announced today that the team has acquired guard Sam Cassell and center Ervin Johnson from the Milwaukee Bucks for forward Joe Smith and guard Anthony Peeler."_
> He's not a free agent, he got traded to the bucks


One day after that trade, the Milwaukee Bucks waved Anthony Peeler, therefore making him officially a free agent.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

yep, Peeler is a free agent right now since the Bucks waived him.

I kinda disagree with most people here, I acutally think the addiction of Peeler is fine with this team. 

He was the sixth man for the T-Wolves, and he's a player that knows his role, he's a shooter, much like Dell Curry when he's with the team. He plays better defense than Curry, and I think when it's neccessary, he could carry the point.

For anyone who thought Hunter was a better player than Peeler, here is the players profiles.

Peeler
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/anthony_peeler/?nav=page

Hunter
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/lindsey_hunter/index.html?nav=page

Despite playing point guard, Hunter averages less assists per game than Peeler, shoots a WAYYY lower 3 point %. Also, Peeler took around 600 shots in 82 games, while Hunter took 300 in only 29 games played, and in less minutes. Hunter also has a lower shooting percentage, and I think if Peeler is putting up shots the way Hunter did, he's probably going to average more points per game than Hunter.

Here is the Raptors depth chart with Peeler

Davis / Bateer / Moiso / Montross
JYD / Bosh / Bradley 
Mo-Pete / Murray / Jeffries
Vince Carter / Peeler 
Alvin Williams / Milt Palacio

Now, this team is finally at least 2 players deep in each position, it takes out injury prone Hunter, and replace it with Peeler who is absoultey not a bad back up. And if we want another point guard, we look for Tierre Brown or Matten Cleaves service.

Obviously I want to see them resign Alston more than signing Peeler, but this is not going to happen, when I look at available free agent guards in the market that we could actually afford:

Raja Bell, Randy Brown, Tierre Brown, Rick Brunson, Anthony Carter, Calbert Cheaney, Mateen Cleaves, Bimbo Coles, Emanual Davis, Kendall Gill, Fre Hoiberg, Eddie House, Jermaine Jackson, Felipe Lopez, Tito Maddox, Robert Pack, Brent Price, Brian Shaw, Jacque Vaughn, Shammond Williams, and Milke Wilks.

Peeler would probably rank top 5 in that list with probably Shammond Williams, Raja Bell, and maybe Eddie House as a better prospect than him.

So I have to say, good pick up by the Raptors, I see that simply as an upgrade from Hunter to Peeler, a move to give this team more depth.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Like I said before, I love Peeler's game and I think he will add another scoring punch to the Raptors after Vince Carter.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, Lindsey Hunter had a season last year that was completely uncharacteristic for him. And yes, he did not play well. 

Consider that he had not missed a game in 3 years and only once since 95 had he missed more than 2 games in a season.

Consider his lowest 3P% in the previous four years was 37.3%

Had BY FAR the highest TO/48mins of his CAREER (10 years) at a stage when you should be a savvy vet who can look after the ball - it was nearly THREE TIMES higher than the previous two seasons!

Had BY FAR the lowest FG% of his entire career.

So, why? I dunno, but it would appear the Raptors don't think he is bouncing back... his foot may be done? 

I'm not a big Anthony Peeler fan, but he can hit the trey, he looks after the ball, and can legitimately play 1 & 2. He replaces both Hunter and Lenard. Strictly a jumpshooter, does not drive. Does not have Lenard's post-up game, but is not a selfish player and has better footwork on defence. (Buh-bye Voshon :wave: )


----------



## chan_icon (Jun 22, 2003)

so why wasn't Carl English signed by the raps? Oh they had too many swingmen ... Anthony Peeler.... What are you doing Glen?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

now that i think about it, we do need a veteran shooter on this team. he can handle a LITTLE point if that is needed from him. hopefully he isn't needed for many minutes but he could come in useful, especially in end of game situations.

adding peeler and palacio to our backcourt, it actually looks like we have some decent longrange shooting. midrange it's all AW and VC, maybe murray.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

i never quite understood why Peeler was waived in the first place. he's a good backup for any team. 

well, i don't even know what Milwaukee is doing in the first palace.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i think its a great signing.. and would make us have a solid bench fo rizzle.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> i think its a great signing.. and would make us have a solid bench fo rizzle.


:yes:


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

some interesting news this morning. first, peeler is not yet a toronto raptor. in fact, on the fan590, grunwald admitted to having a number of discussions with a NUMBER of free agents. he said that the peeler to toronto talk was probably premature at this point, although he was indeed talking to him (among others).

second, he hinted that lindsey hunter's days in toronto are not necessarily numbered. it was being assumed yesterday that if peeler were to come to town, hunter would be bought out of his contract. apparently grunwald isn't as sure about that. personally, i think it might be a mistake to let lindsey go, especially if we didn't have alternate plans for a back-up floor general. 

third, it looks like montross is done. of course, most fans assumed this to be the case long ago but it's just now becoming official. his foot problems have yet to heal sufficiently much, and it doesn't look like they ever will. i think GG's words were something to the tune of: "he's going to get another opinion but it doesn't look good." 

peace


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Good and bad news for the Raptors   

=========================================

I have a question about the FAN 590. I can't listen to it where I live and I want to listen to it over the internet. When is the best time of day to tune in for Basketball/Raptors news and discussions on their program?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the montross news is actually quite promising, i think his contract should come off the books at the end of the season.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

i think we should sign Fred Hoiberg lol


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-inVINCEible-</b>!
> i think we should sign Fred Hoiberg lol


hmm why is that?


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

I think the Raptors should really make a move to sign one of the following players, and with my rationale:

(note, these are currently available free agent which we could afford with the minimum)

Raja Bell: 

A players that's made for Kevin O'Neil, a poor man's Ron Artest perhaps? And he showed in the throughout the season he could knock down the mid range jumpers when needed. He's a player that knows his role, he runs with the team in offense, plays tough defense, and rarely calls for his own shot.

Role in the Raptors: A Backup guard, could spare Alvin or Vince when needed, can even play small forward, but we are already loaded with players at that spot.

Eddie House / Shammond Williams: 

The reason I put these two players together is that I think they are exactly the same type of player, both 6-1 and are shooting guards in a point guard's body. Shammond Williams has more point guard skills then Eddie House.

Role in the Raptors: Back up point guard. Palacio is steady, but we already need a point guard that has the ability to create his own shots to get the defense honest. These two players could provide some offensive help when the stars have an off night.

Smush Parker

With the Cavs getting JR Bremer and Kevin Ollie, Wagner coming back and LeBron capable of playing point guard, I don't think there are room for Parker in the Cavs anymore. Here is a player with athletic ability and some point guard skills. 

Role in the Raptors: back up point guard, a head of Palacio. (Both from Cleveland.)

Loren Woods

Simple a big man with great potential, don't we need a centre?

Role in the Raptors: back up centre.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

hey toiletscrubber, I thought I was the only one left who hadn't given up on Loren Woods. 

I think they should sign Vlad Stepania. Strong, mean, legitimate 7' centre. Presence in the paint and a tremendous rebounder.

They don't have a single 7-footer to put on the floor!


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> hmm why is that?




you couldnt tell that i was joking? Fred Hoiberg?? that guy's ****.....

no way i would want 'The Mayor' on our team, i was surprised he was on that list of FA's that was posted in this thread


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

hey buddy, the T-Wolves sign him and Mark Madsen!!

Yah, I was thinking about putting Stepania as well, but I think Woods has way more talent and way more potential than Stepania right now. Woods is putting up real good number when he playes major minute earlier in the season, but somehow, I am not sure if he's injured, he was benched for the rest of the season.

I think Woods would be a pretty good player in the East, consider he's a 7 foot centre who is very agile.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

wrong forum.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I love Woods' game. He has long arms, long arms, and hmmm.. long arms.... He can jump pretty good too.. Reminds me of a much more less talented Keon Clark.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

For those of you who are saying that Hunter is better than Peeler...what's your point?

Peeler plays SG and Hunter plays PG. Peeler is a good shooter and a good defender. He's an asset to any team and the Raptors are darn lucky to have him. He is the ideal backup SG for any team.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the right pickup (for the right price) is raja bell (as ts already brought up). an athletic combo guard that can really play D, that's all we need at this point. he's not really a vet but he plays like one most of the time. 

btw, his facial in the playoffs was awesome.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> For those of you who are saying that Hunter is better than Peeler...what's your point?
> 
> Peeler plays SG and Hunter plays PG. Peeler is a good shooter and a good defender. He's an asset to any team and the Raptors are darn lucky to have him. He is the ideal backup SG for any team.



holla at that ish!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> the right pickup (for the right price) is raja bell (as ts already brought up). an athletic combo guard that can really play D, that's all we need at this point. he's not really a vet but he plays like one most of the time.
> 
> btw, his facial in the playoffs was awesome.


agreed. :yes:


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, I would never call Raja a combo guard. He is pretty weak handling / protecting the ball. He defend a point guard, but on offence is never a 1.

However I would like to see him on the Raps. Great D, likes pressure, and has steadily improved his shot. 26 years old, best years ahead of him.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> For those of you who are saying that Hunter is better than Peeler...what's your point?
> 
> Peeler plays SG and Hunter plays PG. Peeler is a good shooter and a good defender. He's an asset to any team and the Raptors are darn lucky to have him. He is the ideal backup SG for any team.



NBA players are professionals. A good player such as Peeler can make the adjustement of playing point guard when called in. If you remember this past season Devon Glover, a SF, played point for the Hawks.


----------

